# Dutch No-Cannabis sign



## tjiep_tjiep (Feb 23, 2006)

Heard the news about the dutch no-cannabis signs in Amsterdam?

Now you can have a shirt with the dutch No-Cannabis sign!







Get yours today! www.URL-REMOVED!!!.com 

Grtz 

The Flying Dutchman


----------



## Ogof (Feb 23, 2006)

One post, selling something. No intro. Hmm. 
But it reminded me of the following.
The powers that be in Amsterdam have street signs up in a neighborhood. people are stealing them as fast as they are able to put them up. So the city decided to sell them.
http://www.breitbart.com/news/2006/02/03/D8FHR5I00.html


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 23, 2006)

tjiep_tjiep said:
			
		

> Heard the news about the dutch no-cannabis signs in Amsterdam?
> 
> Now you can have a shirt with the dutch No-Cannabis sign!
> 
> ...


*WHO WANTS THAT!!! *


----------



## Mutt (Feb 23, 2006)

sniff sniff, this mutt smells spam. hehehehehe


----------

